# ICT or Critical Skills Visa?



## srharrisiu (Aug 29, 2015)

I will be working remotely in SA for a US office of a multinational engineering firm. The firm has offices in SA. I do not intend to transfer to a SA position within the company, because my pay would be cut in half. I also will require a work visa, to satisfy my HR department.

My goal is to move to SA, be able to work, and once there, get married to my SA fiance and obtain a residence visa. Eventually, I would like the ability to live and work in SA, and not have my visa attached to my job.

1. Should I try and get an ICT or Critical Skills Visa, for my case? 
2. I understand that a change in visa status would require me to apply in person in my home country. I would be on one of the work visas during this process. Is there any issue with flying to the US to submit my application for temporary residence visa, and then going back to SA to live while my application is under review?
3. Any other suggestions?


:juggle:


----------

